# Colorado Trout Report



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Fished on the S Platte with my dad for a few days and caught some fish. It seems most of the spawners have already left the river. It wasn't what I hoped for but still caught a few nice fish. I wanted one over 20" but no luck there.

Hope you all like the pics.

http://picasaweb.google.com/nwolford/ColoradoFlyFishingTrip2009?feat=directlink#


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice work, man. 

Post some of those pictures on this thread....


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Such pretty fish and nice pictures too!


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Some of the photos


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Some more


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

THIS is what we need more of around here.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

How'd they taste?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

cool pics. ill be up there in july and need to learn a few things before i go.


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

All fish were released.


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Dream Stream*

Hey bud nice fish,

You were alittle bit late for the run. If you ever want a quided trip for cheap let me know. Here is some pics from this year and last year. I just go to school up here in colorado but will be back home fishing the salt this summer. This fish was over 30".......

Blaine


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Love the pics, especially the ones with the snow. If you fished Spinney doid you do the gold medal between Spinney and Eleven Mile? Also, did you fish Eleven Mile?


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

We fished above Spinney and also in the dream stream. I caught the biggest fish in the dream stream. All fish were caught nymphing using triple rigs.

DreamStream41, I was thinking the run is best in early to mid April but it seems from being up there and chatting with locals that the best time is around late march to April 1st. Is this also what you find? I am headed back to CO this summer to climb 14ers and fish some as well. I may get a chance to fish some other rivers too.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the flashback... I grew up fishing on that river...Many cool memories up at Spinney Mt... Played hide and seek one day with a black footed ferrett who couldnt resist marshmallows!

Also got my first (and only) fishing ticket there...Slipped under the fence to fish below the dam and got caught on my way out...That was like 1986....325.00 fine...OUCH!!!

We used to "snag" for salmon on that river too.


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have found that its all depending on the weather/ water temp. When the temp of the water in the dream hits that magic number it turns the fish on outa eleven mile. I have seen it as early as mid March and as late as late april. This year it was early/mid march. Last year late April. It all has to do with how cold its been during the winter and how thick the ice gets on spinney. I am from San Antonio but go to school at mines so its nice living 2 hours away from spinney. This summer you should try: cheesman canyon, deckars, blue below dillion in downtown silverthorne( there are some 30'' in there but you will fish all day for one or to chances to tango) and the gunnison( want a 10 lb, 30" fish go here, also hard fishing but worth the two chances you might get) I am gunna attach some more pictures from deckars and chessman canyon. let me know if u have anymore questions.

Blaine


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

Pics


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

very nice pics ... I want to go bad !! 
I just got me a backcountry offroad 4x4 trails book of Colorado,, thinking on taking my jeep
and explore and fly fish for a week .


----------

